# Nehemiah 8:10



## rmb (Aug 3, 2005)

Is the Joy of the Lord referred to in this verse my joy or His Joy. His Joy in my conduct, or my Joy in His Person. Does the grammar insist on one over the other,and not allow both views, at the same time.

[Edited on 8-3-2005 by rmb]


----------

